

15 ways to make small budget content marketing work - juneyham
http://searchenginewatch.com/article/2232313/15-Ways-to-Make-Small-Budget-Content-Creation-Marketing-Work

======
juneyham
Scrappy content marketing for small companies (also relevant for startups).

Pretty basic, straightforward recommendations but also covers a wide variety
of areas. Good 101.

Key point here is that SEO and content marketing are colliding/merging.
Especially true in the US but true generally.

